# Caravan tank



## stuarth44 (May 9, 2020)

3x20 tonne jacks to fold 10mm R 5083 alu 3mm, the most expensive bit, is the paint liner for the tank, scuse the mess , around van, since i had my stroke, well, dats how it is


----------



## matthewsx (May 9, 2020)

Looks like you have a great helper too  

John


----------



## stuarth44 (May 9, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Looks like you have a great helper too
> 
> John


yeppers the ole Trout pumps one jack , saves time  John


----------

